# health requirements



## wannabe_sniper (7 Feb 2003)

if you have a disease like diabetes or chrohns can you join the army ?


----------



## DnA (7 Feb 2003)

not sure, but i dont think it looks to good

try contacting your CFRC

or just wait till people with more info come online an post

an also, I dont like that name you got there, I‘m sure others wont  either

just a warning, you might get some flames about your name


----------



## combat_medic (7 Feb 2003)

Having an illness like the ones you mentioned above will immediately disqualify you from a lot of trades. Depending on the severity and manageability of the illness, you MAY not be able to get in at all.

For example, if you‘re a severely insulin-dependant diabetic, NO WAY. The military isn‘t able to provide for those kind of medical or dietary requirements. However, if you‘re non-insulin-dependant, you may have a chance.


----------

